# Woodland Bumblebee?



## Cliniford (Aug 18, 2011)

I am interested in the design if anybody knows anything about it.
CHAINSAW MILL - YouTube


----------



## billstuewe (Aug 20, 2011)

He is using a Logosol M7 frame. I think he has made/modified his own sled as the Logosol sled cuts horizontal instead of vertical as this one does. I do not see any real advantage to the vertical cut, although I have use it like this, but I turn the mill:






This is the normal way:


----------



## Cliniford (Aug 20, 2011)

The vertical over horizontal didn't matter to me but i really liked the hand crank.


----------



## hamish (Aug 20, 2011)

Just a tweaked Logosol, and a great way to make that bar a lil longer.


----------



## billstuewe (Aug 20, 2011)

The Logosol is crank fed--Notice in the pictures above, left hand on the saw trigger and tight hand is cranking, the string is green. I have even rigged the same crank system on my AK III.





I made an angle iron bracket to hold the crank and the string runs through an islet in front of the spool to guide it in and to a pulley at the end of the log and back to the other side of the mill. This picture is my first cut with it and then I made a hook to attach to the end of the log--


----------



## Cliniford (Aug 20, 2011)

billstuewe said:


> He is using a Logosol M7 frame. I think he has made/modified his own sled as the Logosol sled cuts horizontal instead of vertical as this one does. I do not see any real advantage to the vertical cut, although I have use it like this, but I turn the mill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Funny I completely missed the crank in the pictures you posted. I guess that is what I will be looking for when I purchase my mill. I just finished rebuilding my 064 and I would like to try my hand at milling. Not planning on milling anything real big. Mostly maple or I might have some access to some walnut, but nothing over 20-24" diameter.


----------



## billstuewe (Aug 20, 2011)

The Logosol is a great mill. I bought mine in 2001 and have milled about 15000bf with it. Here is a stack I milled in about 3 days about a year ago. Red oak 16' long by 4' wide and about 30 layers high--about 1900bf. I now have a Woodmizer LT40 and still use the Logosol occasionally for things the Woodmizer cannot do as well

View attachment 195234


----------



## billstuewe (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is another u-tube that someone did---IT IS GREAT!! I do not cut near as fast as this guy does. He does not use the string crank but pushes and he does not have the beam attached and it seams to move on him as he cuts but I loved it. If my 066 cut this fast I would never have gotten the Woodmizer ether 

Big old ugly log..wmv - YouTube


----------

